# Lingenfelter "packages" and shifting



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

I was looking for performance parts for my new GTO today and I came to the Lingenfelter page. They offer these various packages that you can get on your car to make the handling better, or increase horsepower/torque. Has anyone tried any of these? 
MotorTrend did a review of some of them on a 2004, here's the link if you haven't read it already:
http://www.motortrend.com/features/performance/112_0408_tuner/
I'd love to get one of the handling packages for now and then go for one of the power packages in a few months (probably not the $17000 one, so don't get your hopes up of a review from ME haha). The handling package is $1800 according to MT, that's a pretty good price considering all the stuff they add, plus the 2-year 24k mile warranty. Their products are great to begin with and they stand behind them. I have a friend who has almost everything they offer for his vette, he's spent far more at lingenfelter than he did on the car to begin with...on the order of 2-3x more!
If anybody has tried any of these, I'd really like to know what you think of them (power, handling or braking packages). Has anyone tried the Harrop Engineering 6-speed short-throw shifter that lingenfelter sells? Is it as good as the GMM? I can't seem to find the GMM anywhere, I guess you guys are buying every one of 'em you can get your hands on. After 4 days, I'm ready for a better shift, I don't really like the feeling of shifting through silly puddy.
I also have a kind of off-the-wall question...
There are some vehicles out there where you are NOT supposed to skip gears when you're using the manual transmission. Is it ok to do that (I realize CAGS forces you to, but I mean in other situations)? I usually go directly from 4th to 6th when I pass someone and skip 5th altogether unless I feel I need it...which is very rare so far.
Also, do you guys go all the way down into 3rd if you need to pass someone who's going between 45-50 (and you need to get around 'em QUICKLY) or do you stick with 4th and wait for the revs to get up there to produce the power? If they're doing 55, I find that 4th is ok, however, much slower than that and if there's oncoming traffic (at a safe distance of course) I don't quite get the acceleration I want. I think I may just be overdue for that roots/twin-screw supercharger. After all, I've had the car for FOUR days already...I'm slacking! 
Thanks in advance for your replies.
-Scott


----------



## NoBMWforME (Apr 12, 2005)

My reply really has nothing to do with your actual question, but I thought it might be worth mentioning that changing the manual transmission fluid to synthetic (Royal Purple) almost improved the shifter response the same order of magnitude as the change in the shifter itself. No matter what direction you decide to go with a shifter, to me, this is a simple must do mod. Good Luck.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Interesting, I hadn't thought of that. I'll do that this week. Thanks!

Another question I have is what are the largest tires I can put on the car? Can I go with 245/40-17 or even 245/35-17? Wider looks so much cooler on a performance car like this.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

Hellooooooooooo Scott. I will do my best to answer each of your questions to the best of my knowledge.

Quite a few people here have the Harrop shifter and love it more than their cars!
Im pretty sure nobody here has a full LPE package but im trying to talk one member into it.
When shifting, its ok to jump up or down a 2 gear spread but to save your synchros, you dont really want to jump more than 3. For example, if your in 6th and 75 and somebody wants to play around, dont go stabbing it directly into 3rd. Sure, it will go, but your synchros in the trans wont appreciate it very much. Go from 6th over to 4th and then slam it into third (you can do this with the clutch in, im just describing the path the shifter makes).
When these guys want to pass someone, they will go into their most powerful gear in order to get the job done. So if your doing 50-55, your most powerful gear is 2nd and feel free to drop it in there and let er rip!

any other questions, hit me up.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Wow, shifting all the way down into 2nd would probably send me spinning into the other lane! Although it would be kinda fun to bark the tires while passing a mustang. I bet they'd think twice before messing with me again. :lol:
Over at the sport trac forums, I always wrote a review of everything I bought. If I get one of the lingenfelter packages, I'll write a full review of it.
Thanks for the answers Mike.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

you betcha! Its one of the reasons I am here.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Mike, I see that you have a Ford Ranger. Is that a 4.0 liter? I actually put the 4.0L supercharger on my truck. You would have to change the name "burnout king" to the Ranger instead of the mustang if you supercharged it. Even though that sport trac weighed 4600 pounds, it would burn the tires for practically as long as I wanted it to. Fun truck. Not quite as much fun as the GTO though.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

correction, HAD a ford ranger. All I have now is the S-10 and the cavalier. My ranger was a 2.3 as it was my first ever vehicle. It did so-so burnouts, I mean, you can only do so much in a 3400lb truck with a 100hp 4 banger.... The GT was a burnout king because it had 225hp, 2.73 gears, and would do 65 in first which made for a hellacious burnout on a 225-60-16 tire!


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

big_mike said:


> Harrop shifter


I think this question was already asked on this thread, but I'm not sure if it was answered...which is the best shifter?

Harrop
GMM


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

yeah, what he said.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm glad that harrop is as good as GMM, because I can't seem to find the GMM anywhere. Seems like there are a lot of 6-speed GTO buying them all up because the stock shifter is kinda uh...crappy. 
Now...can I put wider tires on the GTO and not rub anything when I'm trying to turn? Maybe 245/40-17 or 245/35-17?


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

Cheapest I've seen GMM for is $299. How much is Harrop?


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

baron_iv said:


> I'm glad that harrop is as good as GMM, because I can't seem to find the GMM anywhere. Seems like there are a lot of 6-speed GTO buying them all up because the stock shifter is kinda uh...crappy.
> Now...can I put wider tires on the GTO and not rub anything when I'm trying to turn? Maybe 245/40-17 or 245/35-17?


I'm not sure about out front. But get some 275/40/17's for the back


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

baron_iv said:


> Wow, shifting all the way down into 2nd would probably send me spinning into the other lane! Although it would be kinda fun to bark the tires while passing a mustang. I bet they'd think twice before messing with me again. :lol:
> Over at the sport trac forums, I always wrote a review of everything I bought. If I get one of the lingenfelter packages, I'll write a full review of it.
> Thanks for the answers Mike.



Lord, please don't do that. :willy: You need to rev it to match rpms before dropping to 2nd or any gear for that fact. Even when I'm downshifting at redlights one gear at a time, I match revs. ALWAYS match revs


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

very true, I just gave that advice to another user. PLEASE for the longevity of your drivetrain, when downshifting, just tap the gas real quick to bring the revs up before letting the clutch out. Your drivetrain will thank you.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

I think my drivetrain is still a bit angry at me for the burnout I did earlier, but I'll keep that in mind about the revs and downshifting. 

I believe the harrop is a bit more expensive than $299. I ordered the CAI from Lingenfelter, but they're being a pain in the arse saying that my paypal account isn't verified (which, it is, and has been for 2 years) so I may get it from somewhere else if they aren't willing to cooperate.

Wider tires on the back are gonna be another "mod" I'll do soon. I don't really consider that much of a mod, with a car like this after a certain number of miles, it is more of a necessity. My tires are practically brand new though, only 2 burnouts old! haha


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

two? thats it? what, are you afraid?


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

fat nick said:


> Cheapest I've seen GMM for is $299. How much is Harrop?


I'll be buying this soon...looks like it's only $199  

http://www.lingenfelter.com/store/harshifter.html


...and here might be a better shot of it. Scroll towards the bottom

http://www.lingenfelter.com/store/p08.html


----------



## Steve A (Oct 28, 2005)

Somebody correct me if I am wrong - the Harrop seems to have the linkage bar in it whereas the GMM seems to be direct without the linkage. Based on that I would assume the GMM might work better.

Comments, please !!!


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

baron_iv said:


> I think my drivetrain is still a bit angry at me for the burnout I did earlier, but I'll keep that in mind about the revs and downshifting.
> 
> I believe the harrop is a bit more expensive than $299. I ordered the CAI from Lingenfelter, but they're being a pain in the arse saying that my paypal account isn't verified (which, it is, and has been for 2 years) so I may get it from somewhere else if they aren't willing to cooperate.



It took me a little while to get my order straight with them, because of their policy of shipping only to a billing address...but I thought they were real easy to deal with and they kept me fully informed with my order, all the way. And if I looked it up right, I think Lingenfelter has the harrop right now for only $199

Good luck with your order.


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

ModBoss2 said:


> It took me a little while to get my order straight with them, because of their policy of shipping only to a billing address...but I thought they were real easy to deal with and they kept me fully informed with my order, all the way. And if I looked it up right, I think Lingenfelter has the harrop right now for only $199
> 
> Good luck with your order.


Let us know how you like for I will wait to make up my mind on purchasing after you comment on it.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

fat nick said:


> Let us know how you like for I will wait to make up my mind on purchasing after you comment on it.


On the CAI?
I just got another e-mail. The CAI has been shipped and UPS shows that it will be delivered on the 29th  

I still don't know what shifter I'll go with.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Lingenfelter is giving me the runaround, saying I don't have a verified paypal address, even though it's been fully verified for over 2 years. :willy: 
Looks like I'll be waiting for the GMM. I'll be anxiously awaiting the reviews on the Harrop kit though.


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

ModBoss2 said:


> On the CAI?
> I just got another e-mail. The CAI has been shipped and UPS shows that it will be delivered on the 29th
> 
> I still don't know what shifter I'll go with.


damn, i meant the shifter


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

you ok there nick? seem a little out of it.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Hey Mike, have you got a GTO picked out that you want? With all your knowledge, I should have taken you with me when I bought mine! haha
Although there really aren't that many choices when it comes to the GTO. Auto or Manual, Color, Wheel/Tire size. 
The only major thing I need on the interior of the car for now is one of those overhead thermometers. I have had one of those on nearly every vehicle I've ever owned and I love 'em for being able to tell when the temp hits 32 and stuff starts to freeze. Has anyone done that? I bet it wouldn't be easy to find a proper color, and probably impossible to find it in the same cloth that covers the ceiling...whatever THAT is.
I'm still having a very difficult time getting out of the car. It's just way too much fun to go out and DRIVE. I've gotten almost NO work done since I got the GTO. I'm finding extra reasons to go to town 4 or 5 times per day, I actually drove to the stereo shop twice (which is 40 miles away) just to check on when they were getting my system out of my truck...when a phone call would have been much easier/faster. I also found the diagnostic mode today, which is cool...I like watching my coolant temp fluctuate (which gave me yet another reason to drive). I also removed the little inserts that keep air from coming into the vents on the hood, is that going to pose any sort of problem? That big ol' engine needs more cooling than the little holes that were in the hood inserts to begin with!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

one picked out? yeah, the one with the auto! color dont matter to me, but dangit I just want one so everloving bad !!!


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

lol, I bet me telling you how great it is doesn't help much either. 
Is there any reason why you're going to go with the automatic? Just don't like driving a stick? I'm glad I went with the manual...crappy stock shifter and all! It's a lot of fun to blast through a corner in 4th and feel the rear end kinda push you through, you can't get that kind of control with an automatic. The CAR chooses what RPM you enter and leave the corner. Maybe I'm just a control freak...I dunno. hehe


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

I like the auto because I like being able to sit back, relax, hold my puppy and cruise around town. BUT, go to the track, crack off a few good numbers, then drive home as if nothing ever happened.

Its more of a convenience factor for me.

Besides, a well built auto will have a longer lasting drivetrain than any manual! Its a proven fact an auto is NOT as hard on driveline parts as a manual is.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

You sound like my father. I was telling him how much fun it was to drive a 6-speed, but he just wasn't buying it. He's more of a "sit back and drive" guy too. Driving isn't enough of a challenge for me, I need to shift too. Plus, it keeps me from talking on the phone when driving. That's a GOOD thing as far as I'm concerned. When I'm driving, I'm in my own little world and I don't really like interruptions. I suppose I could have lived with an auto, I just don't think it would have been as much fun.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

depends on your driving habits and style. See I have driven 4 manuals and 5 autos in my days. I have done drifting, power slides, 3rd gear donuts, all that stupid crap. I am in the process of convering it all to video too! But, now since im 32 and calmed down, sitting back and relaxing either in the lazy chair or a car is just so peaceful and relaxing....

I am like NOBODY's dad !!! lil whipper snapper.......... lol

Then again, most people tell me I DO sound like a father.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

lol, I'm not quite the lil whipper snapper. I'm only 2 years younger than you! 
I guess we're going the opposite ways, you're maturing, I'm getting more immature (although my woman would tell you that it wouldn't be possible for me to be any MORE immature). I'm going through my second...er fifth childhood. hehe
I haven't driven a manual transmission car in nearly 10 years! I really had forgotten how much fun it was. I had the two Trans Ams with the LT1 in 'em, both were automatics and I wished over and over that they were the 6-speed. They were fast, both got in the low 12s in the quarter-mile, after a ton of mods, but those same mods done to this GTO would probably get me down around 11 seconds. It's been a LONG time since I've driven a performance car though, so I'm getting used to it again.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

baron_iv said:


> lol, I bet me telling you how great it is doesn't help much either.
> Is there any reason why you're going to go with the automatic? Just don't like driving a stick? I'm glad I went with the manual...crappy stock shifter and all! It's a lot of fun to blast through a corner in 4th and feel the rear end kinda push you through, you can't get that kind of control with an automatic. The CAR chooses what RPM you enter and leave the corner. Maybe I'm just a control freak...I dunno. hehe


some of us auto guys manual shift ours. thats how i do when i have a need for speed. i get the rpm up to about 6300 and then shif up. its just like a stick when u want it to be weeeeeeeeeeeee :willy:


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Yeah, I guess that works, but it's just not the same to me. Having to work the clutch and shift keeps your brain working.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

that it does, but I have enough going on in my head from day to day, slapping a stick around is more stress than this ole man needs... (im 32!)


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

I have Harrop shift kit. Like it better than the B&M, I'm gna take 1" off handle too. Not like drag racer shifter but same as stock just reduces travel and increases strength. Like car should have come. I used good silicone for install and didn’t use stock gasket everyone has problems with. :lol:


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

It's IMPOSSIBLE to find anyone who has 'em in stock. I've checked nearly everyplace I can think of. These things must be REALLY good, or Harrop didn't make many of 'em. 
I did outrun a 2001 Corvette today. My friend has one, he took off once when I was already in 4th gear (he's got an automatic), and I didn't shift down, so he kinda lost me then. I got back in front of him and I saw him starting to accelerate in my rearview so I dumped it down to 3rd and took off, he couldn't quite catch me. I ended up about 130-135 mph before I let off. He was pretty impressed, his first comment when he saw the goat last week was "it looks like a cavalier". I just laughed at him whenever he got out of his car later today and said "damn, that thing is fast!" and I said "not bad for something that you said looks like a cavalier eh?". That kinda shut him up, I guess it hurt his big corvette ego. He's really going to be in for a world of hurt when I get the mods.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

I bought my Harrop from AU. Gauges and some other things there, Great people. They are almost a day ahead of us so they are open Sunday. Cavalier MY A$$ comment like that would be enough to start fight.
" http://www.jhp.com.au/index.php "
You understand with the Harrop you have to work under car. Shifter is completely removed. I thought it was easy, I spent less time on it than the B&M.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks Holden. I'm good at following directions, so I'm sure I can put it on there. 
This friend of mine's opinion of cars (especially my car) doesn't mean much to me. If my car hadn't outran his car yesterday, I'd have continued to mod until it did though. He's one of those arrogant jackasses who thinks he's god's gift to EVERYTHING. All of my "normal" friends pretty much laugh off what he says, and that's what I did with the cavalier comment. He's really not worth scarring up my fists. haha


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2005)

Holden said:


> You understand with the Harrop you have to work under car.


you cant do it from inside the car like you used to be able to do on the f-bodies?


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Mike, you'd probably know the answer to this...
Are there any headers that I could get which would just bolt up to the stock cats without interfering with the O2 sensors or anything? I have heard that the 05 exhaust system isn't all that restrictive anyway, so just slapping a set of headers on there to replace the exhaust manifold would probably give me a bit more free flow. I haven't found any that say that they just bolt right up to the stock cats though.
Any tips/suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 
Enjoy your Sunday.
-Scott


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

I had to drop exhaust hangers to get transmission to hang down far enough to get front bolts out they are up under floor. My Camaro shifter goes into trany, GTO shifter is moved several inches back. Shifter is actually over Drive shaft yoke. That’s y B&M is so much farther forward than stock it goes into trany. GTO actually has 2 shifters connected by linkage. If you look @ picture of Harrop easy to understand


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2005)

baron_iv said:


> Mike, you'd probably know the answer to this...


I didnt at first but do now....

http://www.jbaheaders.com/headerdetail.asp?PartNum=1809










and here is dyno proof:


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

I shoulda been more specific and said LTs, but I may have answered my own question...the LTs may be too LONG to bolt up to my existing exhaust.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2005)

bingo!


----------

